# Installation d'un compilateur pascal ??



## Einbert (2 Novembre 2001)

Est-ce que qqun aurait par hasard réussi à installer un compilateur pascal sur OS X ??
Je pense que ça n'intéresse pas beaucoup de monde, dont je ne m'attends pas à ce qu'il va y avoir foule qui va poster qqch à ce sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!  On peut tjrs réver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Einbert (5 Novembre 2001)

Apparemment ce poste n'intéresse que moi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salut einbert (pour ne citer que moi),
J'ai été fouillé un peu à gauche et à droite et voici mon résultat:
-il faut attendre la sortie de gcc 3.1 pour pouvoir installer gpc, resp. le gnu pascal, car celui-ci ne tourne pas sans gcc et ce dernier n'est pour le moment qu'à la version 3.0.2...Mais la 3.1 devrait voir le jour avant la fin de cette année...

Donc soit passiant Einbert...

Allez, ++


----------



## Einbert (5 Novembre 2001)

Merci pour ta réponse Einbert


----------

